# 2010 TDI Urea service



## simplemind (Aug 3, 2009)

I was told by my dealer that I would need to return the TDI every 5k for urea (Blue juice) service. This can't be true.....can it? If so, it's a deal killer, especially since I intend to keep it past free service, whaich would then cost an estimated $120. What is up with that?


----------



## TomB_tx (Mar 9, 2007)

*Re: 2010 TDI Urea service (simplemind)*

Basically true. The "Blue" engines need the stuff to meet emissions, and so will refuse to run (after a grace interval) if the injection tank goes empty. I'm not sure about the 5K interval though. The stuff isn't available to consumers, so it's pretty well a dealer service.
Was this Maund or Hewlett?


----------



## VolksTrooper (Dec 4, 2007)

*Re: 2010 TDI Urea service (simplemind)*

You can get the urea for like 1-3 dollars a gallon at some gas stations, refilling is as easy as filling your gas tank just lift the carpet unscrew and presto, save yourself some money and do it yourself.


----------



## spockcat (Jun 5, 2003)

*Re: 2010 TDI Urea service (simplemind)*

I would suggest you search for it on google. You have to be able to buy it online. You can buy everything else online.
http://www.aboveallmotorwerks.....aspx
http://www.koperformance.com/o...8-756


_Modified by spockcat at 3:45 PM 2-9-2010_


----------



## yvrnycracer (Apr 17, 2007)

*FV-QR*

Once more and more american trucks start to use the bluemotion system you will start to see the urea solution be available cheaply at normal autoparts stores/sections of larger retailers... 
I have started to see a few cummins etc powered trucks with the bluemotion badges already... 
P.S. Touareg should come with at least one bottle of the adblue...


----------



## AsianDude (Sep 17, 2007)

*Re: 2010 TDI Urea service (simplemind)*

You have to get a refill when the car tells you to...depends on afew factors as to how fast it sips that stuff.
You can always buy it from the dealer and fill it up yourself at home if you like to...no real need to have the dealer do it.


----------



## schubie (Mar 26, 2009)

*Re: 2010 TDI Urea service (simplemind)*

If your dealer's telling you it'll be $120 every 5k miles, you need to find another dealer. As others have said, it's a quick job using relatively cheap supplies, even if you don't DIY.


----------



## [email protected] (Aug 29, 2008)

*Re: 2010 TDI Urea service (schubie)*

The tank is supposed to last 10,000 miles under normal driving situations, you can always DIY but remember to take it slow the first couple of times so you dont spill any as I hear that stuff smells pretty rank.


----------



## Yeti35 (May 17, 2006)

*Re: FV-QR (yvrnycracer)*


_Quote, originally posted by *yvrnycracer* »_
P.S. Touareg should come with at least one bottle of the adblue... 
Mine did not come with one and I have not heard of anyone elses coming with any either.


----------



## schubie (Mar 26, 2009)

*Re: FV-QR (Yeti35)*

What _he _said.


----------



## yvrnycracer (Apr 17, 2007)

*FV-QR*


_Quote, originally posted by *Yeti35* »_Mine did not come with one and I have not heard of anyone elses coming with any either. 


mine did... sits right beside the spare tire!

__
Image uploading. Refresh page to view


----------



## [email protected] (Aug 29, 2008)

*Re: FV-QR (Yeti35)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Yeti35* »_Mine did not come with one and I have not heard of anyone elses coming with any either. 

VW does not ship the cars with extra bottles of ADBlue in the cargo area, it sounds like the poster who said his came with it may have had a dealer goodie sent with his car.


----------



## 2VWatatime (Aug 4, 2006)

*Re: FV-QR ([email protected])*


_Quote, originally posted by *[email protected]* »_
VW does not ship the cars with extra bottles of ADBlue in the cargo area, it sounds like the poster who said his came with it may have had a dealer goodie sent with his car. 

It (an extra container tossed in @ the port) was part of the original plan (and some were shipped that way), but was quickly dropped...
Here in NoVa it's pretty common at local auto parts stores, and no, it doesn't smell bad, but it can corrode certain metal to metal fittings.
$120 every 5K? Wow. Just Wow. What kind of new boat did that Service Manager buy, anyway?


----------



## yvrnycracer (Apr 17, 2007)

*FV-QR*


_Quote, originally posted by *[email protected]* »_
VW does not ship the cars with extra bottles of ADBlue in the cargo area, it sounds like the poster who said his came with it may have had a dealer goodie sent with his car. 


I can tell you for certain it wasn't put in at PDI or as a dealer perk... and the car was delivered in december... Must be different for Canadian cars...


----------



## simplemind (Aug 3, 2009)

*Re: FV-QR (yvrnycracer)*

The dealer was Hewlitt, however, the $120 may have included the oil change as well, just don't remember.
Yes, I could live w/ 10K/charge, but not 5K. BMW X5 is 15K, same as oil change.
Now if I can buy at Autozone, and DIY, that's even more appealing.
Thanks responders!


----------



## [email protected] (Sep 3, 2009)

*Re: 2010 TDI Urea service (simplemind)*


_Quote, originally posted by *simplemind* »_I was told by my dealer that I would need to return the TDI every 5k for urea (Blue juice) service. This can't be true.....can it? If so, it's a deal killer, especially since I intend to keep it past free service, whaich would then cost an estimated $120. What is up with that?









Yes, VW calls for topping off the AdBlue every 5,000 miles. It "should" last up to 7,500 miles they say, but it can not last 10,000 miles like the oil change intervals. They recommend every 5k so that there will be no chance that you run out, which will stop the car from running. Adding the fluid is not too hard, the tank is located under the spare tire, but the fluid is ammonia, and is highly corrosive, so care must be taken when adding. Here are the VW retail prices I could find for the fluid:
• 1 gallon : GUS-052-910-A1 - $6.00 MSRP
• 2.5 gallon : GUS-052-910-A3 - $13.50 MSRP
There are a series of warning lights that let you know about your AdBlue status. First is a yellow warning that starts when there is approximately 1,500 miles remaining in the tank. This light will come on each time you start the Touareg and will update the current approximate range each time it comes on. At 400 miles range, the light changes to red, warns that the engine will not restart after that. When the tank reads empty, the Touareg will continue to run, but it will not restart if it is shut off. 
This is why VW calls for 5,000 services, so that you would likely never see the low AdBlue warning light at all.


----------



## 2001 Variant (May 27, 2007)

*Re: 2010 TDI Urea service ([email protected])*

Are you sure the engine will not turn on at all? It was my understanding that the engine will run but you'll be limited to 4 or 5 miles per hour.
You should be able to buy diesel exhaust fluid (urea solution, adblue, whatever you want to call it) at any truck stop by now. All heavy duty diesel engines built after 12/31/09 will need it (well all but Navistar - they can't get their stuff to work and live off of emissions credits instead). Also many gas stations and auto parts stores will soon sell it if they don't already offer it.
Cost should be a couple bucks a gallon.


----------



## AsianDude (Sep 17, 2007)

*Re: 2010 TDI Urea service ([email protected])*

Is there an indicator when you are refilling that lets you know how much to top up?


----------



## [email protected] (Sep 3, 2009)

*Re: 2010 TDI Urea service (2001 Variant)*


_Quote, originally posted by *2001 Variant* »_Are you sure the engine will not turn on at all? It was my understanding that the engine will run but you'll be limited to 4 or 5 miles per hour.


VW says that it will not restart at all, that is a government requirement. You are given 1,500 miles of warning, isn't that enough?


----------



## 2001 Variant (May 27, 2007)

*Re: 2010 TDI Urea service ([email protected])*


_Quote, originally posted by *[email protected]* »_
VW says that it will not restart at all, that is a government requirement. You are given 1,500 miles of warning, isn't that enough?









Yeah 1500 miles is enough. I was just curious since heavy duty engines are still allowed to run but have to impose a speed limit.


----------



## [email protected] (Sep 3, 2009)

*Re: 2010 TDI Urea service (AsianDude)*


_Quote, originally posted by *AsianDude* »_Is there an indicator when you are refilling that lets you know how much to top up?


In order to add the fluid, a special bottle that it comes in is turned upside down, locked into the inlet that is under the spare tire, and then you twist the bottle to open it. If the bottle does not completely empty, you would just twist the bottle closed again, and remove it from the inlet. The bottle and inlet lock together when the bottle is open, minimizing the chance of a spill.


----------



## mscot (Jan 5, 2004)

"There are a series of warning lights that let you know about your AdBlue status. First is a yellow warning that starts when there is approximately 1,500 miles remaining in the tank. This light will come on each time you start the Touareg and will update the current approximate range each time it comes on. At 400 miles range, the light changes to red, warns that the engine will not restart after that."
What does this warning say? Is it different from the "service in XXX miles" alert?" I'm at 4,700 miles right now and it says I need service in 300.


----------



## Yeti35 (May 17, 2006)

*Re: (mscot)*


_Quote, originally posted by *mscot* »_What does this warning say? Is it different from the "service in XXX miles" alert?" I'm at *4,700 miles* right now and it says I need service in 300.
 Either I don't drive enough or you drive a lot. I am just over 2K on mine and I think I got mine before you did.


----------



## [email protected] (Sep 3, 2009)

*Re: (mscot)*


_Quote, originally posted by *mscot* »_"There are a series of warning lights that let you know about your AdBlue status. First is a yellow warning that starts when there is approximately 1,500 miles remaining in the tank. This light will come on each time you start the Touareg and will update the current approximate range each time it comes on. At 400 miles range, the light changes to red, warns that the engine will not restart after that."
What does this warning say? Is it different from the "service in XXX miles" alert?" I'm at 4,700 miles right now and it says I need service in 300.

Yes, not the same lights. This is what the Ad Blue warning looks like, in three stages....


----------



## AsianDude (Sep 17, 2007)

*Re: 2010 TDI Urea service ([email protected])*


_Quote, originally posted by *[email protected]* »_
In order to add the fluid, a special bottle that it comes in is turned upside down, locked into the inlet that is under the spare tire, and then you twist the bottle to open it. If the bottle does not completely empty, you would just twist the bottle closed again, and remove it from the inlet. The bottle and inlet lock together when the bottle is open, minimizing the chance of a spill. 









Ahhhh...makes sense now, since I did not think that that was how it worked. I had a picture in my head of me with a open bottle in one hand and a funnel in the other hand.


----------



## mscot (Jan 5, 2004)

*Re: (Yeti35)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Yeti35* »_ Either I don't drive enough or you drive a lot. I am just over 2K on mine and I think I got mine before you did.









We drive to Mammoth from LA every other weekend and that's 600 miles round trip. I think that accounts for 3,000 miles.


----------



## [email protected] (Sep 3, 2009)

*Re: 2010 TDI Urea service (AsianDude)*

Here's a Mercedes-Benz video about AdBlue on YouTube. They show how to fill the urea tank between 1:15 and 2:30 minutes, it is exactly the same fill and bottles, just that ours is under the spare tire. Good info about urea injection. 
Mercedes-Benz AdBlue Technology 
http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## schubie (Mar 26, 2009)

*Re: 2010 TDI Urea service ([email protected])*

Helpful video, Paul. Thanks for posting.


----------



## spockcat (Jun 5, 2003)

*Re: 2010 TDI Urea service ([email protected])*


_Quote, originally posted by *[email protected]* »_Here's a Mercedes-Benz video about AdBlue on YouTube. They show how to fill the urea tank between 1:15 and 2:30 minutes, it is exactly the same fill and bottles, just that ours is under the spare tire. Good info about urea injection. 
Mercedes-Benz AdBlue Technology 
http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 

Definitely a $120 procedure!


----------



## [email protected] (Sep 3, 2009)

*Re: 2010 TDI Urea service (spockcat)*


_Quote, originally posted by *spockcat* »_
Definitely a $120 procedure!























We obviously haven't done one yet, but it is a $30 service charge here including the AdBlue at 5,000 miles. 
http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## 2VWatatime (Aug 4, 2006)

*Re: 2010 TDI Urea service ([email protected])*


_Quote, originally posted by *[email protected]* »_
We obviously haven't done one yet, but it is a $30 service charge here including the AdBlue at 5,000 miles. 
http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 

$30??? C'mon man, get with the program! Make it at least $50....


----------



## [email protected] (Sep 3, 2009)

*Re: 2010 TDI Urea service (2VWatatime)*


_Quote, originally posted by *2VWatatime* »_
We obviously haven't done one yet, but it is a $30 service charge here including the AdBlue at 5,000 miles. 


_Quote, originally posted by *2VWatatime* »_
$30??? C'mon man, get with the program! Make it at least $50....









$60? Do I hear $60?


----------



## 2VWatatime (Aug 4, 2006)

*Re: 2010 TDI Urea service ([email protected])*


_Quote, originally posted by *[email protected]* »_
$60? Do I hear $60?









Ok, but $75 is my FINAL OFFER!!!


----------



## schubie (Mar 26, 2009)

*Re: 2010 TDI Urea service ([email protected])*


_Quote, originally posted by *[email protected]* »_
We obviously haven't done one yet, but it is a $30 service charge here including the AdBlue at 5,000 miles. 
http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 

Am I missing something here? *This is scheduled maintenance* and should be covered no charge. It was for mine at 5k mi.
Nothing personal, Paul. But man, VWoA has to do a better job of getting the word out about adblue...


----------



## 2VWatatime (Aug 4, 2006)

*Re: 2010 TDI Urea service (schubie)*

Awwww.... 
Talk @ dumping a bucket of cold water over a good plan - don't you know how many Svc. Managers & Dealer Principals need new boats? They just don't pay for themselves, you know.


----------



## yvrnycracer (Apr 17, 2007)

*FV-QR*

yeah you would think with included maintenance in the US that this would be included... 
Hey I still LOL at the fact that service advisers try to slip power steering flushed past their customers with MK5's... I guess they flush the electrons somehow??


----------



## schubie (Mar 26, 2009)

*Re: FV-QR (yvrnycracer)*

For Pete's sake, every dealer seems to have a different story on adblue servicing. With the way they seem to be in the dark (or making it up as they go along), you wonder whether the parent company really wants their clean diesels to catch on?


----------



## TheDiesel Family (Jun 23, 2008)

*Ad blu no problem*

Our TDI came with a bottle of urea, as do all Canadian Touareg TDIs. We have no problem going 15,000kms on a tank - as a matter of fact, it will probably last 18,000kms. Even towing a house trailer does not suck the tank dry in a hurry. We have never seen the low tank warning.
It costs me $14 / 15,000 kms for the urea (getting it in 2 1/2 gal jugs from VW). I have seen it at Flying J truck stops on the shelf, but it is far cheaper from VW.
It is at most a 5 minute job to fill it your self.
We have almost 30,000 kms on our TDI Touareg, and the urea cost is negligible.


----------



## schubie (Mar 26, 2009)

*Re: Ad blu no problem (TheDiesel Family)*

It's good to know there's enough adblue to last well past the 5k mi SRI here. And as a DIY job, the refill seems to be an easy one.
But I'm getting annoyed at the apparent lack of information and (or) consistency by US dealers. Scheduled maintenance was brought in at the expense of a year's warranty coverage. Yet more than a few new TDI owners are now being told their 5k-mi top-offs of adblue aren't covered.
With the roll-out of this innovative technology, you'd think VWoA would have done a better job of having their ducks in a row. http://****************.com/smile/emthdown.gif 

_Modified by schubie at 5:43 PM 2-19-2010_


_Modified by schubie at 5:43 PM 2-19-2010_


----------



## 2VWatatime (Aug 4, 2006)

*Re: Ad blu no problem (schubie)*


_Quote, originally posted by *schubie* »_
With the roll-out of this innovative technology, *you'd think VWoA would have done a better job of having their ducks in a row.* http://****************.com/smile/emthdown.gif 


Seriously? We're talking VW here...


----------



## [email protected] (Sep 3, 2009)

*Re: 2010 TDI Urea service (schubie)*


_Quote, originally posted by *schubie* »_
Am I missing something here? *This is scheduled maintenance* and should be covered no charge. It was for mine at 5k mi.
Nothing personal, Paul. But man, VWoA has to do a better job of getting the word out about adblue...









You aren't missing anything, the AdBlue service is included in the Carefree Maintenance Program. I honestly didn't think I had to spell that out. What we are talking about here is the cost of the AdBlue 5,000 service after the Carefree Maintenance Program is over. This is the price at 5,000 miles, at the 10,000 mile intervals there is obviously more maintenance required than just AdBlue. 
Of course it's not personal, as I am not VW. What better word does VW have to get out about AdBlue??


----------



## schubie (Mar 26, 2009)

*Re: 2010 TDI Urea service ([email protected])*

Thanks Paul for confirming this is included in the program. I didn't mean to mis-read your offer, which sounds like an excellent one once 3 years/36k mi elapses. But in that context, the 5k mi part was misleading.
As for adblue, not every V6TDI'er on the forums has gotten a straight answer about the 5k mi top-off. Some have had no issues getting it done under the program. (One even received an oil change no charge.) Mine said it wasn't covered, only to backtrack after making a call at my insistence. Another has been told to ignore the 5k servicing, and that there's no free adblue until 20k miles.


----------



## [email protected] (Sep 3, 2009)

*Re: 2010 TDI Urea service (schubie)*


_Quote, originally posted by *schubie* »_Thanks Paul for confirming this is included in the program. I didn't mean to mis-read your offer, which sounds like an excellent one once 3 years/36k mi elapses. But in that context, the 5k mi part was misleading.
As for adblue, not every V6TDI'er on the forums has gotten a straight answer about the 5k mi top-off. Some have had no issues getting it done under the program. (One even received an oil change no charge.) Mine said it wasn't covered, only to backtrack after making a call at my insistence. Another has been told to ignore the 5k servicing, and that there's no free adblue until 20k miles.









Yes, I see what you mean, I was not referring the 'the' 5,000 mile service of the AdBlue, just the AdBlue service that is due at every 5,000 miles. That's why I said we haven't done one yet, as we only got one of these last year, and the customer that bought it hasn't even hit the 5k yet, so we won't likely be charging for this service for a long while yet. 
There should be no confusion. VW has the training out there. We have so far had two separate training classes online that have explained that the AdBlue is included in the Carefree Maintenance Program, and there are many resources at our disposal as dealers to back that up if the dealers have not done the required training. And I am not even in service, I'm in sales, and I know this. Service likely have even more resources for this. 
But also remember that this is a new engine that was very limited last year, and many dealers have not even serviced one yet. Not a great excuse, but dealers (not just VW dealers) tend to ignore what they don't perceive they need to know, or need to know yet......


----------



## karjar (Apr 14, 2001)

*Re: FV-QR (yvrnycracer)*


_Quote, originally posted by *yvrnycracer* »_
I can tell you for certain it wasn't put in at PDI or as a dealer perk... and the car was delivered in december... Must be different for Canadian cars... 


Just got my new 2010 Touareg TDI here in Canada this weekend. Came with 2 bottles of Adblue, and one litre of Synthetic oil....and is it fun to drive.


----------



## treg4574 (Apr 14, 2004)

*Re: Ad blu no problem (2VWatatime)*


_Quote, originally posted by *schubie* »_With the roll-out of this innovative technology, you'd think VWoA would have done a better job of having their ducks in a row. 


_Quote, originally posted by *2VWatatime* »_Seriously? We're talking VW here...


----------



## [email protected] (Sep 3, 2009)

*Re: Ad blu no problem (treg4574)*


_Quote, originally posted by *schubie* »_It's good to know there's enough adblue to last well past the 5k mi SRI here. And as a DIY job, the refill seems to be an easy one.
But I'm getting annoyed at the apparent lack of information and (or) consistency by US dealers. Scheduled maintenance was brought in at the expense of a year's warranty coverage. Yet more than a few new TDI owners are now being told their 5k-mi top-offs of adblue aren't covered.
With the roll-out of this innovative technology, you'd think VWoA would have done a better job of having their ducks in a row. http://****************.com/smile/emthdown.gif 



_Quote, originally posted by *2VWatatime* »_
Seriously? We're talking VW here... 


_Quote, originally posted by *treg4574* »_









The problem is not VW, it's the dealers. I knew all this info before the first 2009 Touareg TDI hit the lot, we had two different training programs before the cars arrived and more since, plus I am told many service bulletins explaining this. But there is only so much VW can do, the dealer actually has to do their part and take the training, read the bulletins, and pay attention. 
But if I knew all this before the TDI's arrived, then any dealer employee could, and should, have know this too.


----------



## schubie (Mar 26, 2009)

*Re: Ad blu no problem ([email protected])*

Paul--It's not every day we get dealer staff taking pains to address apparent shortcomings in how consumers are treated by the brand's reps. So in that regard, I think your feedback is valuable and much appreciated.
And one take home from all this for us end-users to keep in mind is our role as consumers. That's simply to give our repeat business to dealers that treat us well, to move on from those that don't, and let the market do the rest. Regards--Chris


----------



## [email protected] (Sep 3, 2009)

*Re: Ad blu no problem (schubie)*


_Quote, originally posted by *schubie* »_Paul--It's not every day we get dealer staff taking pains to address apparent shortcomings in how consumers are treated by the brand's reps. So in that regard, I think your feedback is valuable and much appreciated.
And one take home from all this for us end-users to keep in mind is our role as consumers. That's simply to give our repeat business to dealers that treat us well, to move on from those that don't, and let the market do the rest. Regards--Chris









Happy to help Chris! 
I spend lots of time over many years on Vortex trying to help out and answer questions. This user name has 3200 posts, which is my advertiser/sponsor user name. My other previous user name is just 'Turbo Paul', that account is almost 6200 posts....








I will likely start an 'Ask a Salesperson' thread when we get ordering info for the new 2011 Touareg. But feel free to ask me any questions, I started with VW in 1999, and love the brand, and am a car nut in general. I have some friends that can usually get me answers to most questions if there is one that I don't know the answer to. Also you can IM me with a link to a thread that you think I may be able to help out on.....it's hard to see all the threads as they go by, and I do take a break from Vortex every now and then to sell a car.....


----------



## wabisabi (Jul 13, 2004)

The tanks must be small on the Touareg than the Q7 as I didn't add the AdBlue until the 15,000 mile service. The only other service was at 5,000 miles. There was no AdBlue message of any kind but rather just the standard "service in xxx miles" message.


----------



## schubie (Mar 26, 2009)

*Re: (wabisabi)*

Actually, I've read about Treg owners going as far or farther in their V6TDI's before adding adblue. But they've presumably skipped the 5k mi top-off of adblue to get this far. I suspect the Q7 calls for the same, and would be surprised if it didn't hold the same nominal amount.
What does your manual say about the 5k servicing? I've already reached and passed the 'service in XXX miles' message. In my case, I had to explain to the VW service advisor that the 5k mi servicing was all about the free adblue top-off.


----------



## Treg Mike (Dec 23, 2010)

*Ad Blue*

Hi,

Just an FYI for you. You can buy Ad Blue in 10 liter containers at your local VW dealer for around $20, if you pour it all in the reservoir you can go around 15,000 km or just over 9,000 miles and the dealer doesn't have to do this service.


----------

